# I don't have time for sex



## grim4481 (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't know what is wrong with me but I have no sex drive at all. Sex seems like a waste of time to me. I am working and going to school full time. By the time I get everything done I need to do I am EXHAUSTED! My hubby has to beg me for sex and when we do have it I don't enjoy it. I don't know how to get in the mood anymore. We have been fighting a lot lately and I know this is the underlying issue. Please help...


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

was there ever a time that you did like sex? Would simply being less busy make you want more sex or are there other things?


----------



## grim4481 (Nov 12, 2012)

I used to look forward to having sex with my husband.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds like you need to figure out how to make time for your marriage... Full time work/school is a tough deal, but I doubt that all the others who also do this are all celibate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Michael A. Brown (Oct 16, 2012)

Because of your hectic schedule, it lessen down your sex drive because of the stress that you do feel.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Do you have time to get a divorce? Or deal with a cheating husband?

Does your husband help around the house? Do you need to work and go to school full time? How long has that been going on, and how long will it continue? 

How's your marriage other than the sex? Do you have kids? When did things start feeling this way?

C


----------



## grim4481 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have no choice not to work. I am the sole provider because my hubby has not been able to find full time work in 3 years. I am in the hardest part of my program and I am graduating in May.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

grim4481 said:


> I don't know what is wrong with me but I have no sex drive at all. Sex seems like a waste of time to me. I am working and going to school full time. By the time I get everything done I need to do I am EXHAUSTED! My hubby has to beg me for sex and *when we do have it I don't enjoy it*. I don't know how to get in the mood anymore. We have been fighting a lot lately and I know this is the underlying issue. Please help...


Why don't you enjoy it, are you thinking about all the things you could be doing instead of having sex?
Do you think of sex as a chore & that's why it's not enjoyable to you any more?

Make your marriage & therefore your husband your priority, take the time you need to reconnect with him.
If it's too stressful working & going to school, cut back on your class load, you will still get done with school & you will have less stress in your life.
Allow yourself to take a break, going & going & going isn't the sign of success, being able to balance your life is the sign of success.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

grim4481 said:


> I have no choice not to work. I am the sole provider because *my hubby has not been able to find full time work in 3 years.* I am in the hardest part of my program and I am graduating in May.


Can't or won't, that could make a huge difference in your situation.
Three years is a very long time to go without a full time job.
Are you starting to feel resentment for paying all the bills?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

grim4481 said:


> I have no choice not to work. I am the sole provider because my hubby has not been able to find full time work in 3 years. I am in the hardest part of my program and I am graduating in May.


I suspect we're getting closer to the reason why sex isn't high on your priority list...

C


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

Closer or maybe even there already...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Guess what? 

You can't "Have it all" in life.

You have to pick and choose.. And so does your husband. A sexual marriage is not a given, it must be cultivated.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I find it hard to believe that your husband can't find work in 3 years. Sure, maybe not in his given field of expertise, but he can't even go pump gas or wash dishes anywhere in 3 years?

I think that has a fair bit to do with this. I bet you'd find life a lot easier if you went to school and didn't have to work (or even worked part-time) while he got a job. 

Your husband sounds more like a mooch.

Check out this thread:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/58268-somethings-up-aint-his-d-k.html


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

grim4481 said:


> I don't have time for sex


Yes. You do.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

funny how keeping a strong marriage plays such a low role in some peoples life... Make time for everything else... sad really.


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't know if you don't have time for sex or that you're not interested enough in sex to make time for it. Despite an incredibly crazy schedule, there IS time in the day or night. You find it for other things - a sick kid, grocery shopping, taking a shower, cooking. I know how you feel because for the longest time I was not interested in sex though I once was. Maybe it's because you resent your husband or for whatever reason, you are not interested. But if you wish you were interested and are not, one way that I got interested is reading steamy books like Cherise Sinclair. With all your work, I don't know how you'd find time to read a steamy book - maybe while you're in the bathroom. Maybe a short sex digest. Maybe sexy lingerie could make you interested. I know it's hard to get interested when you're not. Try for the sake of your marriage.


----------

